# Apple TV bloquée....



## kiki51 (15 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis entrain de dépanner l'apple TV d'un amie. Elle la achetée d'occasion, sans le tester.... 

C'est un apple TV de 1ere génération, lorsqu'on le démarre, il s'éteint, puis redemarre...
Au bout de quelques fois ( 3 il me semble ), on a un menu qui demande la langue. 

Du coup, on se dit que c'est tout bon! mais ensuite on peut soit : 
redemarrer, soit faire un diagnostique, soit un factory reset.

Le redemarrage revient systématiquement sur le menu de la langue.
Le diagnostique fait  un tas de test et conclu en disant que l'apple tv fonctionne correctement 
Et le factory reset inscrit une erreur.

Bref, je sent que le vendeur nous a bien enflé...

Je précise que l'apple tv est bien connecté sur le réseau.
Malheureusement je ne la voit pas dans Itunes en connectant un cable USB ( USB classqque pour les apple tv de 1ere generation )

Si vous avez une petit idée, ca serait super sympa.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Bombigolo (15 Janvier 2013)

Pour la voir sur le reseau , il faudrait la raccorder avec un cable ethernet et non USB .


----------



## kiki51 (15 Janvier 2013)

Oui elle est bien raccordé en RJ45 sur ma box


----------



## BouffonDuRoi (15 Janvier 2013)

Bizarre , c'est l'écran qu'on obtiens en restant appuyé sur "-" et "menu" en même temps... Gros doigts, erreur de manipulations, bouton menu de télécommande coincé ?

Essaye de retirer la pile de télécommande , débranche et rebranche l'ATV pour voir si elle boot..


----------

